# 2011 Silverado 3500 Lt Srw Dealer Inventory?



## therink (May 13, 2010)

Hi
I am looking to purchase a new 2011 Silverado 1 ton LT, crew, 4x4, short box, 6.0 Gasser (no diesel comments please), with 4:10 axle, relatively loaded, but not LTZ. No dealers within 500 miles of me have anything close to what I am looking for (not many diesels either). I have scoured the internet as well.

My plan is to email multiple dealers (near and far) with truck/option codes etc along with my offer price (from Edmunds). The dealer that meets my price or comes in lowest sells me the truck. I have done this successfully in the past and saved thousands versus walking into a dealership. I bought my fiver this way as well.

I Am wondering if anyone out there can refer me to a Chevy dealer (preferably in NE US) that is internet friendly and willing to deal?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

John Sauder Chevrolet

One of our locals that usually has a lot of trucks....


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Have you considered ordering one custom built?


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

Here is my latest in my quest:
I just went to zag.com, entered in my specific build and signed up. It located two dealers within 200 miles giving me "guaranteed pricing". Sticker for my build is $46,108, Invoice is $43,615. Currently there is a $3,005 rebate incentive. Here was my pricing guaranteed by Zag:
*Your price: $39,810 with the options you chose
$3,805 below invoice including incentives! *
Is this for real?
Have two dealers working on it now. Well see what they come up with.

Steve

BTW- It would be a factory order and the only incentives (Currently $3,005, expires 9/5) I would get is whatever is offered by GM at time of delivery. Who knows what that will be.

Build:
2011 silverado 3500hd, LT, 4x4, crew, shortbox, SRW
Exterior: Sheer Silver Metallic
Interior: Ebony
Options: 
• AUDIO SYSTEM FEATURE, BOSE PREMIUM SPEAKER SYSTEM (UQA)
• INTERIOR PLUS PACKAGE (PCM)
• LAMPS, SMOKED AMBER ROOF MARKER (U01)
• LICENSE PLATE FRONT MOUNTING PACKAGE (VK3)
• LPO, ASSIST STEPS, CHROMED TUBULAR, 6" OVAL (VXH)
• LPO, PROTECTION PACKAGE (VQG)
• PROVISION FOR CAB ROOF-MOUNTED LAMP/BEACON (TRW)
• SEAT ADJUSTER, DRIVER 6-WAY POWER (AG1)
• SKID PLATE PACKAGE, FRAME-MOUNTED SHIELDS (NZZ)
• TAILGATE, LOCKING (A60-R)
• TRAILER BRAKE CONTROLLER, INTEGRATED (JL1)
• TRAILERING EQUIPMENT, HEAVY-DUTY (Z82-R)
• WINDOW, POWER, REAR SLIDING (A48)
• REAR AXLE, 4.10 RATIO (GT5)
• SEATS, FRONT BUCKET (A95)
• SUSPENSION PACKAGE, OFF-ROAD (Z71)
MSRP as configured: $46,108
Invoice as configured: $43,615
Incentives: $3,005 Customer Incentive
Expires on 09/06/11


----------



## Fuzz4141 (Dec 14, 2010)

I bought our trailer through Holman Motors, via internet... they also have a GMC (I know not CHevy...same damned thing!! LOL) dealership as well.... they had the lowest prices for Outback trailers on the internet in the in Feb/Mar.... THey were a pleasure to deal with and wouldnt expect any less from their vehicle side of the business... THey are out of the Cincinati area.... bit of a drive for u...


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

Fuzz4141 said:


> I bought our trailer through Holman Motors, via internet... they also have a GMC (I know not CHevy...same damned thing!! LOL) dealership as well.... they had the lowest prices for Outback trailers on the internet in the in Feb/Mar.... THey were a pleasure to deal with and wouldnt expect any less from their vehicle side of the business... THey are out of the Cincinati area.... bit of a drive for u...


I actually used holman's price as a barter tool when I bought my fiver from my local dealer. I have heard good things about them. I may contact them.
Thanks


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Have you configured one through Chevy's web site? If I remember correctly, you configure your truck and they try to find it for you. We did that through the Mazda site when we bought my wife's van. Found exactly the car we were looking for and found out it was still on the truck on the way to a local dealer. Called them and bought it before it arrived.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

I forwarded this to my buddy who owns the CHevy dealer near me and they are "truck guys". He said he found a few and had questions that I couldnt answer with regards to your specific preferences.

Told him I would forward his request to you.

Give him a call if you would like 3 dealers working for you.

Mike Muller at Muller Chevrolet in Stewartsville, NJ. 908-454-3100

Muller Chevy

Good luck, I have bought 3 trucks from him and have been VERY satisfied.

Jim


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

Joonbee said:


> I forwarded this to my buddy who owns the CHevy dealer near me and they are "truck guys". He said he found a few and had questions that I couldnt answer with regards to your specific preferences.
> 
> Told him I would forward his request to you.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim
I will call him.


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

therink said:


> I forwarded this to my buddy who owns the CHevy dealer near me and they are "truck guys". He said he found a few and had questions that I couldnt answer with regards to your specific preferences.
> 
> Told him I would forward his request to you.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim
I will call him.
[/quote]

I think I have made a deal with this guy on a new LTZ with everything I want in it. I appreciate your help Jim and the others for suggestions. Ill let you know how I make out.
Btw- if you want to get real vehicle pricing, go to zag.com.

Steve


----------



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

Ditto on zag.com. I was at the local Chevy dealer 3 weeks ago, and he's not in the zag network, but I quickly went on the site on my iPhone to get the exact model I was bargaining for, got the Zag lowest price and ended up negotiating for a new 2011 Tahoe LTZ within $450 of the Zag best price...all in about 5 minutes!
IF you use Zag to get the 3 dealers contacting you, get them to tell you on the phone that they have IN STOCK the vehicle you're quoting on. In my experience I had two quotes (different vehicles) where the dealer did not have the vehicle I was looking for despite them saying they did. The use Zag as a lead to get you in to the dealership. 
Good news was that for the Tahoe I quickly found out the best price available and got pretty close to it.


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

My experience with zag today was very similar. 2 of the 3 dealers contacted me and gave me the same line. One went as far as to email me build sheets for Silverado work trucks (WT), whereas my zag build clearly specified Loaded up LT. I called him up and said thanks but no thanks. I was able to use the price however to negotiate a deal on a LTZ for about $500 under invoice. Will likely buy it monday.
Steve


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

therink said:


> I forwarded this to my buddy who owns the CHevy dealer near me and they are "truck guys". He said he found a few and had questions that I couldnt answer with regards to your specific preferences.
> 
> Told him I would forward his request to you.
> 
> ...


Thats great Steve. Glad to have helped and I hope you enjoy htat new LTZ.

Thanks Jim
I will call him.
[/quote]

I think I have made a deal with this guy on a new LTZ with everything I want in it. I appreciate your help Jim and the others for suggestions. Ill let you know how I make out.
Btw- if you want to get real vehicle pricing, go to zag.com.

Steve
[/quote]


----------

